# Steam Deck



## peteruk (Mar 3, 2022)

The Steam Deck is gathering pace with large updates this week on stock being ramped up for all the remaining pre orders

I was wondering if GBATemp will be having a specific forum for the Steam Deck ?

It looks like it's gonna be huge and therefore would certainly make sense.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Veho (Mar 3, 2022)

There's a Steam Deck Group on GBAtemp:

https://gbatemp.net/group/steam-deck.29/info
It's the forum specifically for Steam Deck discussions.


And we already have a thread about this:

https://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemp-should-add-an-steam-deck-forum.608078/


----------



## peteruk (Mar 3, 2022)

Well that's great news, thank you so much for this info 

I guess the more attention that we can bring to the machine the better


----------

